# Liberia , africa (some views )



## blk24ga (Jun 6, 2009)

Liberia, West Africa ( Most of the pictures are from www.tlcafrica.com )
Just some Pictures/views of how parts of the city looks like now. we are poor a small west African country but very friendly people so there's no high rises here just a country trying too rebuild there nation now that we are free from a Dictator who is now on trial in the Huge for war crimes committed on people of four west African countries (Liberia, Ivory Coast, Guinea, Sierra Lone) we have a very rich history which dates back too slavery in the United states. Most Liberians can trace there roots back too most southern parts of the united states, I can trace mine too a town in the state of Alabama called lower Peach tree.
Liberia was never colonized so its the oldest country in Africa, free slave migrated too Liberia too create a nation in 1847. Liberia was a heaven for immigrants blacks from America/England and the Caribbean migrated here. its was one of the most peaceful nations in Africa until the elected government was over thrown by Charles Taylor who raged a bloody war on his own people( turning tribe against tribe. Liberians died and the whole world watched and did nothing until it was too late, after more then 200'000 people were killed and more then half of the population was force too flee the country then the ecowas came in as peace keepers, since then Liberians have started too come back home too rebuild, people losts everything now they are starting from scratch as they rebuild there once peaceful country now that Mr. Charles Taylor and his sons are on trial in the Huge (Holland) for war crimes charges . Liberians have elected a leader The first female president in Africa and they are now rebuilding the country for ever lasting peace and freedom for all. 
so please don't Judge us for the lack of infrastructure as we have suffered enough and all we need now is encouragement. No To Dictatorships in Mama Africa! 
















The Liberian Flag 








The Presidential Palace























older pic from the 80's









New schools








The New University of Liberia being built 































































































































































































































































































































































Harper,Liberia

















































































































































































Hope For Liberia pictures from www.tlcafrica.com
























some views of old buildings/ area from Harper ,Liberia 

















































































































































The temple of Justice www.tlcafrica.com

















































View of Monrovia from air 


























































































































































































































































































































































ROBERTS FIELD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:







































































































































A post office 
















church/ school









New Homes going up everywhere

































































































































Parts of Monrovia

















































































New low income housing be built:

























































New Hotel being built: ( Royal hotel)

















Thinkers Village Beach hotel and Apartments: 

















































The JFK Hospital:










































































































































































Some Renovations going on around monrovia www.tlcafrica.com















































(A new movie theater being built)

















































































































































































































































































































































































Few locally own hotels in Monrovia www.tlcafrica.com
coconut_platation hotel:








Old Royal Hotel:








Mamba Hotel:
























































Kendejah Resorts & Villas:
















































Krystal oceanview hotel:
































Golden Key Hotel:








provident_hotel:
















Kailonda guess house:
















The cape hotel (locally owned Hotel) www.tlcafrica.com
































a Damage hotel from the war (hotel Africa)























(The Old Docur hotel)
(The new Docur Palace hotel being renovated at the moment)










































































































































































































































































Local Market place (Nancey Doe market ) www.tlcafrica.com

















Lake up country 

































Nimba County 

































City of Harper , Liberia







































the blue lake









Surfing beach @ Roberts sport , Liberia 















Tents you can rent at surfing beach 























old church @ Roberts-sport Liberia

Apartment buildings 

























PA'S steak house Monrovia

























The Liberian Capital building www.tlcafrica.com

















Firestone/ Bridgestone Rubber Plantation club house , Liberia www.tlcafrica.com















































old church at Bridgestone/firestone rubber plantation 









Some Liberian furnitures www.allafrica.com









Liberian traffic frontpageafrica.com

















Liberian chimps on Marshall Island 









































Bong county water falls 

















































Cece's Beach 


































































































Buildings tlcafrica.com







(old pic)

















Bank: 







www.tlcafrica.com 









Hangout spot /club:

























Sports complex @ Monrovia: www.tlcafrica.com


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice to see your photos! I'm assuming that you took these pics yourself, as there are no photo credits (a requirement for Cityscapes and skylines section) so I have moved the thread to Urban Showcase. If they are not your photos, please edit in credits, then send me a pm and I will move it back. Thank you!


----------



## nicholbam (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello neighbor! Looks like a beautiful land. Nice photos.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos! Beautiful country indeed. All the best for Liberia in the future.


----------

